# Neue phpMyAdmin-Versionen schließen Sicherheitslücken



## Newsfeed (15 Oktober 2009)

Die Vorgängerversionen ermöglichen Angreifern unter Umständen Cross Site Scripting und das Absetzen beliebiger SQL-Befehle.

Weiterlesen...


----------

